# Sams club championship



## Crtnations (Jan 5, 2012)

Do you have to be a kcbs member to compete in sams club championship.


----------



## swampsauce (Jan 5, 2012)

yes


----------



## Crtnations (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks, Rub.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 6, 2012)

I don't believe that is correct... I think you just have to pay the entry fee. 

Sent From Cleveland, Ohio


----------



## swampsauce (Jan 6, 2012)

from kcbs website: 
When preparing to register, be sure to have your team name, KCBS member number and method of payment ready before registering. If you are not a KCBS member, you can join today by clicking here.  If you have a PayPal account, also have your member ID and password ready


----------



## Bbqbrad (Jan 6, 2012)

Yep. It's a rule this year.


----------

